
What should I use as my business address? - maada
Currently using Gust to incorporate my business as a Delaware Corp. I am located in Georgia. Our business does not have a physical location, should I use my apartment address, a virtual address, or a UPS mailbox? Also can I change my business address later on?
======
DrScump
Note that if you get a USPS P.O. Box, you can sign a rider agreement (free) so
that you can use the street address of the post office itself for items
addressed to you.

This gives you the added benefit of receiving packages from other carriers
such as UPS or FedEx, plus it makes the fact that your address is a PO Box
less obvious to potential customers.

------
greenyoda
> Also can I change my business address later on?

Businesses move all the time, so I imagine that it should be possible to
update your registered mailing address.

------
epc
Georgia the US State or the country?

Personal opinion: never use a personal address for a business. PO Box, UPS
mailbox, coworking space, sure.

